# Car Valuation



## Dazcat (Aug 7, 2008)

Hello,

Does anybody know of anywhere that could give me a higher than normal car valuation?

Thanks


----------



## Jishi (Dec 20, 2012)

*Vehicle Valuation*

Hi,

I know a valuation company that will give you an accurate value for your car, not higher but perfect value, which will make you happy, check it out, the company is called Taqyeem, located in Tecom, their number is 04-4356811 call them and check them out, the certificate costs 250 dhs.

Regards


----------

